# One down in Rabun County



## stickslinger76 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got this little guy while deer hunting Saturday evening. Around 125lbs. Barnett Raptor FX crossbow with Rage xbow broadheads. He was quartered towards me, arrow went in right behind front leg and you can see the exit. My first bear and first crossbow kill.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice get all you can.  Those things are worse than yotes on the fawns.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 20, 2017)

Awesome man!!!!!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 20, 2017)

kill em all


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2017)

You shot it and gutted it at the same time! Killing two birds with one stone right there! Congrats man!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice job!  I've got a couple that frequent our area in rabun that need to be culled out.  Congrats!


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice harvest!!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 30, 2017)

Well done sir!! Slice and dice action right there!


----------

